# Savic mickey 2XL review and layout photos



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Here is my review and layout photos of the savic mickey 2XL.

When i resized the photos the quality dropped making the bars look blury on some photos, sorry! 

The cage is 80cm X 50cm.

*The base:*










The base is very deep. The two ridges that you can see hold the cage top in place.










The cage top has two metal clip / handles on the left and right that secure it to the base.

*The door:*










Access is excellent! The door opens downwards and it measures 38cm X 38cm. The door is supposed to be closed on the second set of bars at the top, this makes it very secure and impossible to escape from. There aren't any larger gaps around the door once it's shut.

*The bar spacing and quality:*

The Savic Mickey 2XL is perfect for dwarf hamsters and mice as the bar spacing is 7mm. It's a well built cage, the bars are very strong - I can't even fit my little finger through because there isn't enough flex.

The coating on the bars is a very dark blue, the only place it has come off slightly is where the door closes tightly at the top and from my mice biting on the door for out of cage time 

*More photos:*























































*Notes:*

The price varies. It's quite an expensive cage, I got mine on sale. Every so often you will find that it's on sale at less than half price. Or if you're really lucky there will be one on ebay or similar.

The wire shelf needs to be covered or removed, I've removed and saved mine for any future DIY projects  The items that come with it aren't needed, most people prefer to buy their own. The wheel squeaks. The tube is good. The water bottle isn't great. I'd love to see the cage sold without all the extras and cheaper.

The base is so high that it's awkward for dwarfs and mice to reach anything that's attached to the bars such as a wheel and water bottle so mine are on stands. This might not be a problem if you filled it high with substrate.


----------

